# Hot Swap Rahmen



## King_Sony (2. Januar 2011)

Hi @all,

ich habe diesen Hotswap Rahmen gefunden: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » HDD Kits » Lian Li EX-H32B 1x SATA Hot Swap Mount Rack - black

Ich bräuchte das gleiche für eine 3,5 Zoll HDD. Also reinlegen und dann nutzen können(also die HDD ). Es sollte optisch zum schwarzen Lian Li Alu passen, muss aber nicht von Lian  Li sein...

LG und Danke schon Mal

-Sony-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2011)

Kannst dir hier ja mal einen Vorgeschmack holen -> Klick


----------



## King_Sony (3. Januar 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Die Icy Dock sieht interessant aus 

LG Sony


----------

